# A3 // S3 Gallery Dump



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

*My new A3 // S3 Gallery Dump*

i thought we have one of these but i couldn't find it










not my car


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

I kept meaning to start one of these to keep the forum from stagnating while awaiting more info.

How's the FAQ/DIY sticky coming, Dan?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

to those who recently purchased A3/S3 can you guys post pics here.... so its not soo lonely


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

tekmo's


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

noice keep em coming you guys.


----------



## livestrong191 (Nov 18, 2013)

Stop by the dealer this morning to see how my wheels look. I think not bad for $399 for the set Matt black with machine face. I know I need to lower the car but that more projects later on. I do want to get the s-line side skirts and get the side mirrors in a black casing.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Liking the wheels.

Definitely need to drop that suspension!


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

livestrong191 said:


> Stop by the dealer this morning to see how my wheels look. I think not bad for $399 for the set Matt black with machine face. I know I need to lower the car but that more projects later on. I do want to get the s-line side skirts and get the side mirrors in a black casing.


Just FYI, they now have carbon fiber kits for the A3 sedan in Europe (specifically for non S-line cars). If you want to set yours apart and go for the carbon look, you might want to consider those.

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/595035-A3-with-carbon-pieces


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Every time I see that interior it just looks like home.

The FBSW and the sport seats only add to that. Good stuff.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

DAYUUMMM RESPEK YOU GUYS!
capilano north vancouver ?

keep em coming LOL


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

UGH!!! I Want that wheel again!!! Maybe Audi will offer it for the 2016 model in the US


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Ya the wheel really helps the interior. Is that lotus grey (the silver color)? I swear every photo of that color looks different.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Chimera said:


> Ya the wheel really helps the interior. Is that lotus grey (the silver color)? I swear every photo of that color looks different.


Yes, it is Lotus Grey.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

For the benefit of folks who have not seen this photo yet:


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Some love for non S-line A3.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Some love for non S-line A3.


those 18 inch wheels make the non S-line look a lot better. Wheels really make or break this car...


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

It's curious that the U.S. 2.0T has a "2.0T" badge but the Canadian version has "TFSI".


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

from reddit


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

No sunroof? ^^^^^


----------



## mike3141 (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks like it has a European number plate so no standard sunroof.


----------



## RedwinGV (May 11, 2014)

mike3141 said:


> Looks like it has a European number plate so no standard sunroof.


Yup. Side mirrors aren't body color either. Or is that an Sport trim option?


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

It's a non-US S3. S3 has silver mirrors, US cars have amber corner lights, sunroof is optional in countries other than the US.


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

A little black optics on the S3 :heart:


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

You know...on Sepang I actually like it without black optics better. Just comes down to the color for me, on some colors I feel like BO cheapens the look of the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> You know...on Sepang I actually like it without black optics better. Just comes down to the color for me, on some colors I feel like BO cheapens the look of the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likewise. I would be more than content with the bright work on Sepang Blue. There aren't many colors for which I feel that way.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

jrwamp said:


> You know...on Sepang I actually like it without black optics better. Just comes down to the color for me, on some colors I feel like BO cheapens the look of the car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not me. Regardless of colour, I like the black optics more. I actually don't prefer the normal S3 scheme....it is too flashy for my taste. To each his own.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> Likewise. I would be more than content with the bright work on Sepang Blue. There aren't many colors for which I feel that way.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


I also agree. I mocked this up a few weeks ago but didn't bother posting it cuz I wasn't digging it:


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

Here's mine : )


----------



## chrixx (Apr 28, 2014)

JP15A3 said:


> I haven’t seen a single S line A3 in the US. When I got my A3 I didn’t see any at the dealer. Can you even get them in the US? I know you can get a Sport Package but that’s nothing more than sport paddles, steering wheel and seats. Can anyone shed some light?


ProjectA3's unit is probably the only known S-line A3 in existence in the US.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6951750-2015-Fourtitude-com-ProjectA3-thread

The problem is because S-line is bundled with the Prestige trim in the US and since that is top of line, it is unlikely one you will find in dealer inventory easily.


----------



## JP15A3 (May 7, 2014)

chrixx said:


> ProjectA3's unit is probably the only known S-line A3 in existence in the US.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6951750-2015-Fourtitude-com-ProjectA3-thread
> 
> The problem is because S-line is bundled with the Prestige trim in the US and since that is top of line, it is unlikely one you will find in dealer inventory easily.


Yeah I just noticed that he’s in AZ. Here in South Fl. I still haven’t seen a single one. My wife drives an S line A4 Premium. Those are a dime a dozen down here.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

chrixx said:


> ProjectA3's unit is probably the only known S-line A3 in existence in the US.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6951750-2015-Fourtitude-com-ProjectA3-thread
> 
> The problem is because S-line is bundled with the Prestige trim in the US and since that is top of line, it is unlikely one you will find in dealer inventory easily.


Somewhat surprisingly, there are several in dealer inventory across the country. Audi Nashville has two, actually.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

chrixx said:


> ProjectA3's unit is probably the only known S-line A3 in existence in the US.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6951750-2015-Fourtitude-com-ProjectA3-thread
> 
> The problem is because S-line is bundled with the Prestige trim in the US and since that is top of line, it is unlikely one you will find in dealer inventory easily.


There's a white S-line A3 here in the DC area that I know of, the girl works for AoA in Herndon.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Not sure if this is a true representation of Daytona but:


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

I like Sepang bright or black optics. Only other one I've like bright optics on is Black.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

T1no said:


> [/IMG]


I'm liking the look of that milltek S3 exhaust on the car a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

captured this at WF20 yesterday

there isn't a chance that I would purchase an A3 without s-line pkg.
actually there isn't a chance that I would purchase an A3, b/c S3!


Waterfest20 by RyebreadPics, on Flickr


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

More WF pics (not so good quality)…

















Really like the subtle look here…


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## tekmo (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone know the suspension setup on the black A3?


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

Thought I'd throw this up. Finally got my prestige with factory sport suspension. Not the best pic but you get the idea...
Front looks a little higher than normal, probably cause I'm parked on the grass...


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

What size are the wheels? I suspect larger than I actually think.


----------



## Heretic:GTI (Feb 17, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> What size are the wheels? I suspect larger than I actually think.


18x8 et50 with 13mm spacer in front and 18mm spacer in rear, with factory conti "summer" tires


----------



## momo77 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

So can someone please explain exactly what Ltus Grey is all about? Is it more of a silver? Does it have multiple shades of colors that come out in sunlight? Even more pics would be appreciated.

Prestige S-Lines will be common until dealers get their share of S3's. The S3 is about the same price as the loaded A3 Prestige, so those looking at the top of the line A3 will likely be looking at an S3 at that point. Then, Prestiges in the U.S. will dwindle.

As the model years progress, Audi US usually makes the S-Line more accessible across the line. In one or two more years, expect to see it spread to the Premium Plus. Today's old A4 practically has it standard, if that's any indication.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Fizzboy7 said:


> So can someone please explain exactly what Ltus Grey is all about? Is it more of a silver? Does it have multiple shades of colors that come out in sunlight? Even more pics would be appreciated.
> 
> Prestige S-Lines will be common until dealers get their share of S3's. The S3 is about the same price as the loaded A3 Prestige, so those looking at the top of the line A3 will likely be looking at an S3 at that point. Then, Prestiges in the U.S. will dwindle.
> 
> As the model years progress, Audi US usually makes the S-Line more accessible across the line. In one or two more years, expect to see it spread to the Premium Plus. Today's old A4 practically has it standard, if that's any indication.


If you look at the A3 brochure book Audi dealers like to give out. Lotus Gray metallic looks like a average gray, it's lighter than Monsoon Gray that's darker colored gray, and Ice Silver/Florett Silver which are lighter gray.


----------



## robcz (Sep 7, 2014)

Brought her home last night


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Congrats, looks great.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Fizzboy7 said:


> So can someone please explain exactly what Ltus Grey is all about? Is it more of a silver? Does it have multiple shades of colors that come out in sunlight? Even more pics would be appreciated.
> 
> Prestige S-Lines will be common until dealers get their share of S3's. The S3 is about the same price as the loaded A3 Prestige, so those looking at the top of the line A3 will likely be looking at an S3 at that point. Then, Prestiges in the U.S. will dwindle.
> 
> As the model years progress, Audi US usually makes the S-Line more accessible across the line. In one or two more years, expect to see it spread to the Premium Plus. Today's old A4 practically has it standard, if that's any indication.


You're right on the money. Lotus Gray does look different in sunlight. It has blues and faint purples in it. It's very light. It's a good alternative to white. It definitely looks like a light gray and not silver. 

I think this picture is pretty indicative of what it looks like in sunlight:












And this is pretty close to what it looks like in shade:


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

this monsoon grey?


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

OMGK20 said:


> this monsoon grey?


#48 is monsoon


----------



## DAC350 (Aug 25, 2014)

1anG said:


> #48 is monsoon


I think that's actually the daytona gray launch edition.


----------



## robcz (Sep 7, 2014)

DAC350 said:


> I think that's actually the daytona gray launch edition.


Yep, she is in fact daytona grey.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Here's my photo dump. 2015 S3, MMI, BO, ADA, Tint, Vossen CV7 19x9 et 45, 255/35/19.

Def more mods to come


----------



## lovei27 (Jul 13, 2014)

*a3 s line black*


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

picking her up tomorrow


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

From the interwebs


----------



## phobic99 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a white S3 but damn if that Sepang Blue isn't gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## OMGK20 (Mar 8, 2005)

phobic99 said:


> I have a white S3 but damn if that Sepang Blue isn't gorgeous. :thumbup:


Post pics! What upgrades did you take?


----------



## 1anG (Jul 14, 2011)

1anG said:


> picking her up tomorrow


Picked her up yesterday and couldn't be more happy (actually a manual would have been nice)


----------



## hjvelez (Mar 10, 2014)

Tony_S3 said:


> From the interwebs


Anyone know the specs on these wheels and tires? Iknow they are Vossen CVT's and must be 19's bt it looks like a staggered fitment and would like to know width and offset and the specs on the tires.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)




----------

